# Freecycle ( yey)



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

So happy, i put a wanted hamster stuff on freecycle last night . i had an email today of a guy saying he had a box of stuff i could have on 2 roads away from where i live lol.

went to collect thinking it might be a wheel and some chews, bits and bobs etc...
got there it was 2 types of rotastack cages a rotastack carrier (pink) lots of tubes the odd wheel and other thing i presume are for the tubes , needs a bit of a clean but im so chuffed


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow awesome  I got a load of cages off freecycle a few weeks ago, Pregnant rat is separated in one at the moment and another makes up the base of the degu cage  Freecycle is awesome. Gotten so much stuff off there!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been thinking about checking out Freecycle for a while so just wanted to say Thank you very much for A) reminding me and B) getting me to join my area...

Glad you managed to find a bargain!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

FREECYCLE is a brilliant website.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i love freecycle :001_wub:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm waiting for my membership to be aprroved on freecycle. Although i'm confused by it lol. 
How do find out if there's anything near you that's being recycled?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I'm waiting for my membership to be aprroved on freecycle. Although i'm confused by it lol.
> How do find out if there's anything near you that's being recycled?


Things that are offered are sent to your email address or you can just check your local Freecycle to view list.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i cant seem to get on it? does anyone have a link please?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have joined freecycle but never seem to be able to get anything off there for the hammies!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Things that are offered are sent to your email address or you can just check your local Freecycle to view list.


Thanks ony


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow lucky!!!
That's an awesome deal!!!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I LOVE Freecycle!!!

I just got a 3ft tank with a table to stand it on, would have been worth a couple of hundred at least, for a big fat nothing the other day. Silly people! If I'd wanted rid of that tank I'd have sold it! lol too bad for them... Got some gerbie food and bedding before too, and gave away some old junk on 2 occasions.

The stuff that people just give away is amazing. I've seen old cars and pianos on my local list on quite a few occasions.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH picked up a DJ lighting box yesterday worth £300-£400!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is everything actually free on threre?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

I have used freecycle but only to pass on things i no longer needed, not got anything off there yet that i am looking for.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Is everything actually free on threre?


Yeah, hense the name freecycle  You can get it in america too i think


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Everything is free but sometimes you have to send a stamped addressed envelope if you're having the item posted to you. If you are asking money for the item itself they don't let you post it. The whole idea is to save the environment by giving away what you consider junk.

There's a Freecycle mailing list for just about every locality you can think of. You type your area into the search box on this page or browse the groups list to find your nearest one :thumbsup:
The Freecycle Network


----------

